# I want a mini cooper s again



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I know it is not a good replacement for the tt and I do still want the m3 but I miss my mini cooper s again. I might beg my girlfriend to buy a convertible one, that way i can drive it. They are great cars, the only reason I sold mine is because there was a fault that bmw could not fix on the car.

I really want my m3 in August but the mini is a nice car and there is alot of car there for the money.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

I had one of these before my TT i must say totally reliable i neva had one bit of bother with it!

i dont miss the fuel consumption tho and the power is no where near what the TT has

round the twisties and the noise of the supercharger was mint tho


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the interior and upright seating position.


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

dont go convertible - the new mini S has more butchness about it than the old one - dont get me wrong awesome car one of my favourites specially the GP edition - but just think the convertible is girly IMO - compared to ur other choice - M3 all day for me pal


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

David honestly you are doing yourself no favours recently :lol: :lol: :lol: what with the scatter cushion idea, and the now world famous ignition plastics protection mod and suddenly you are off talking about a Mini and a BMW well 2 BMW's really :roll:

Please just try and stay on the straight and narrow for a bit mate, I really don't want to have to have this conversation again :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I know what you mean charlie but i love the bmw mini mk1 cooper s. Great car, in fac some things on that car out does the tt. Yeah I said it! :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I am so incredibly BORED with your "i want a M3".....

Go get one!


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

smithtt said:


> I know it is not a good replacement for the tt and I do still want the m3 but I miss my mini cooper s again. I might beg my girlfriend to buy a convertible one, that way i can drive it. They are great cars, the only reason I sold mine is because there was a fault that bmw could not fix on the car.
> 
> I really want my m3 in August but the mini is a nice car and there is alot of car there for the money.


I have to say, it brought a smile to my face how you're dismissive about the 'only' reason for getting rid of the car was that it had a fault that a main dealer could not fix! What sort of car (or dealer!) is that!


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

well this is because i took it back to bmw a few times but they could find a fault with the supercharger but upon road test the car kept going in to safe mode when you boot it to redline. Then when you would turn it off and on again, it would reset the problem!


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

qooqiiu said:


> I am so incredibly BORED with your "i want a M3".....
> 
> Go get one!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

has to be quote of the day - ahhahaha


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I will buy an m3 as soon as I turn 25. August is only a pregnancy length away


----------



## Lefts (Jan 5, 2009)

Don't you have to be gay or a hairdresser to drive a Mini?


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

hey now respect for race and diversity please :lol:

Mini is a cool car and besides if my girlfriend buys one then she is allowed as she is a hairdresser.


----------



## k31ron (Jul 9, 2009)

Lefts said:


> Don't you have to be gay or a hairdresser to drive a Mini?


and a TT is the more "masculine" choice is it 

really like the older cooper-s....great fun car.


----------



## Lefts (Jan 5, 2009)

k31ron said:


> Lefts said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you have to be gay or a hairdresser to drive a Mini?
> ...


Well I always thought that the roadster was for poofs but the coupe is quite manly......  ......grilling????


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

All different options there pal!

The Mini is a fun little car, I remap quite alot of these with the supercharger pulley.

The M3 is just awesome. Very revvy throwable motor that has every extra you need.

The TT is just a style icon with a fantastic engine and throwable and just holds on. I love the TT, so much so I brought the wife one lol.

I have a M3, M5 and the CL600. They are my everyday motors and they are all unique and fun in their own way. The missus adores her TT. So do I lol......

M3 is a fast 3 door coupe. M5 is a stupidly quick 4 door saloon and the CL600 is just pure comfort with stupid amounts of torque 

Mini vs. M3..... Can't compare, 2 totally different cars IMO. Both crap on fuel lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Lefts said:


> Well I always thought that the roadster was for poofs but the coupe is quite manly......  ......grilling????


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

careful :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

smithtt said:


> well this is because i took it back to bmw a few times but they could find a fault with the supercharger but upon road test the car kept going in to safe mode when you boot it to redline. Then when you would turn it off and on again, it would reset the problem!


There you go a link to a fix for limp mode on the mini

http://www.mini2.com/forum/first-genera ... -mode.html


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

The Linkmeister seems to be diversifying into other mediums - is this a good thing or should we be worried that you too are looking into the world of Mini? ;-)

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> The Linkmeister seems to be diversifying into other mediums - is this a good thing or should we be worried that you too are looking into the world of Mini? ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Just bored and fancied a quick challenge


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Mate has one of these. Loves it but wants rid due to constant problems.

Recently had new gearbox and now big end is tapping. 90k but still not impressed on a modern engine.


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

i sat in a mini and got out 15 seconds later, shaking my head.

do airfix really supply the plastics for the interior?

very shoddy.

-z


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The thing that you have to remember about Minis is the option list. The standard car is very basic but there are very few standard cars about.


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

very tunable, i like them.

Much more chuckable than a tt.


----------



## gbjules (Nov 30, 2009)

My wife owns an 02' S and its had loads of problems but its still a great little car, I drive it most days and its much more involving than my 225 or my recently sold R32 but you only really appreciate its abilities after putting some mileage on it
day after day I've owned all sorts from 996s to my current A4 DTM but still enjoy the 'S' for hacking round town and 'A' roads
even after 4 years so I know how you feel!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I miss mine too but it was a MkI


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

zorg said:


> i sat in a mini and got out 15 seconds later, shaking my head.
> 
> do airfix really supply the plastics for the interior?
> 
> ...


Agreed. I had a 53 MCS and the interior rattled and creaked like nothing I had ever had before. Drove me mad! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Loved the SC noise though .... hated the MPG!


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

My girlfriend has a Mini Cooper s 09 plate with practically every option available. Car handles great but it doesn't half break your back with those run flat tyres


----------



## gbjules (Nov 30, 2009)

Agreed runflats are terrible, I changed my BMW E60 to regular tyres and it handled much better. When it comes to rattles and creeks though you can't beat a Mk 4 R32, not to mention the dubious panel fit from new and the most uncomfortable seats ever!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I loved my new shape Cooper S (R56) which I owned from new. It could dispatch many things waaaay above of its class with complete ease, and best of all if driven normally would return 40+ mpg.

A proper pocket rocket with handling to match. New shape (2007>) cars have the benefit of a major facelift which ditched the thirsty Supercharged engine for the torquey Turbocharged lump, and the interior got a complete refit with all the nasty painted plastic binned.










With prices for these now starting at around £11-£12k. They are a proper bargain.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> I loved my new shape Cooper S (R56) which I owned from new. It could dispatch many things waaaay above of its class with complete ease, and best of all if driven normally would return 40+ mpg.
> 
> A proper pocket rocket with handling to match. New shape (2007>) cars have the benefit of a major facelift which ditched the thirsty Supercharged engine for the torquey Turbocharged lump, and the interior got a complete refit with all the nasty painted plastic binned.
> 
> With prices for these now starting at around £11-£12k. They are a proper bargain.


Hi Kev

My Jeep is about due to be replaced as my runabout. Seriously considering a Cooper S JCW to replace it as I'm not enamoured with the whole 4x4 thing. You can get a nice one for £15K ish by the looks of it. There are a few grey ones with black roof etc about which is the sensible, easy to look after choice but Ive seen a white one and....no.....stop me.....arrghh!

Couple of questions though (I could go and look and find out but seen as you're here)...a colleague is 6'4'' and commutes in with me. Will he fit comfortably in the passenger side do you reckon? Doubt Ill ever have the wife and kids in it all together but if I did, you reckon there is enough room (I'm 6', wifey is 5'2'' and the kids are typical 9 and 12 year old lads).


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> Couple of questions though (I could go and look and find out but seen as you're here)...a colleague is 6'4'' and commutes in with me. Will he fit comfortably in the passenger side do you reckon?


Not a problem. With the seat back on its runners there's plenty of room. Get one with the twin pan roof as well and you get the feeling of more headroom and light. It's why I specced it on mine. 2 pics of the pan roof:

Inside:









Outside:











Leg said:


> Doubt Ill ever have the wife and kids in it all together but if I did, you reckon there is enough room (I'm 6', wifey is 5'2'' and the kids are typical 9 and 12 year old lads).


Not in comfort. For short journeys maybe. It pains me to say it but the Clubfoot monstrosity might be an option? Plenty around for a bargain price if you can live with the stupid doors (good for kids?)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I would rather shoot myself in the left testicle (my favoured one) with a rusty arrow than own a Clubfoot Kev. It's only occasional use and commuting anyway, Ive got the M and the wife's Merc for longer journeys.

Ill have to take my chances with the panoramic roof as I'm going to break the rule of a lifetime and not buy new this time. Seems pointless paying £23K when I can get one thats just 2 years old and mint for under £15K.

Thanks for the advice and pics.

Rich


----------



## Farky (Oct 20, 2009)

smithtt said:


> I like the upright seating position.


Get a box/panel van then, they come with the 'sit upright and beg position' for less money :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> Ill have to take my chances with the panoramic roof as I'm going to break the rule of a lifetime and not buy new this time. Seems pointless paying £23K when I can get one thats just 2 years old and mint for under £15K.


totally understand. When I got mine the R56 had only been out a few months so it was impossible to find any with the spec I wanted. Teh roof is a £800 option, so it's quite scarce. If you have the roof it also means you can't have full sized roof decals (if you're into that sort of thing).

If you are going down the JCW route, be careful because there are JCW dealer upgraded cars and also official factory JCW cars. The official factory JCW cars were only introduced recently and have a few other tweaks above and beyond JCW dealer tuned cars.

£ for £ though you will be hard beat to find more 'fun' which is also practical(ish).


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> I would rather shoot myself in the left testicle (my favoured one)
> Rich


Sorry Rich you are not that good a shot any how :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> If you have the roof it also means you can't have full sized roof decals (if you're into that sort of thing).


Not entirely true Kev, you just have to not be quite as fussy as you are. :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Not entirely true Kev, you just have to not be quite as fussy as you are. :roll:


I don't think I was being fussy. Certainly not overly fussy given the price you pay for such a job. I still see that red one parked outside my flat sometimes and it looks very tatty these days.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

My wife had a Cooper S Conv in magnolia (Pepper White), it was her car and she liked the colour. She is finding herself
drawn to one again just looking around and trying to find a nice colour and spec as it wil be her run around as we have the
XC90 and my beloved V6


----------

